# Holding Blind Stakes



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get some, just the stakes....

FOM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Anyone know where I can get some, just the stakes....
> 
> FOM


I really like the ones that are made by Dogs Afield.


----------



## saltydog (Oct 18, 2004)

Jake Neipert makes the best stakes for blinds and/or stickmen. His stickmen are the best on the market. Dogs see them from a LONG way out.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

Where can I find some?


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

Where can I find some?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Pushbutton2 I just sent you a PM on the blind poles Jake Neipert makes.


----------

